# Fly bites



## harold (Jun 7, 2012)

I did not find anything on this topic when I searched so if I am re opening a topic, I apologize.
I am having problems with flies biting my dog's ears and I am interested in home remedies to help with this problem


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Make sure poop is picked up in the yard. This is your first line of defense.

Can also be purchased on Amazon. This stuff is really good for a variety of things. Specifically mentions fly strikes. Safe & gentle.

Mane N' Tail Pro-Tect Spray


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Pardon. I didn't pay attention to the forum you posted. Not sure of home remedies. I'm sure someone will give you some suggestions


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I just bought Burt's Bees natural insect repellant and it seems to work on Tar's ears. I spray it into my hands and then rub my hands on his ears, inside and out. Totally natural and non-irritating.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Picking up the poop is definitely number 1!
You can also get a fly trap and that seems to help some but it has to be for biting flies.

Then it is not natural but if my dogs ears are getting eaten I would use, have used, the goopy pink Farnam stuff. I am not one for insecticides and I would not use this on the nose (which is where the like to go as well) but ........ you know that has to be painful. Fly bites hurt!

Amazon.com: Farnam SWAT Fly Repellent Ointment for Horses, Pink Formula: Pet Supplies


----------

